# Mirage Model Acoustic



## michelleaj (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I just purchased a Mirage Model Custom Handmade through an auction and have no clue what it's worth! I've search so many sites and couldn't find any information. I appreciate any help. Thanks!








No.WG-881CTVC/VS


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A Mirage? It's like your picture. I can't see the image you posted. Do you want to try again?


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

*Welcome michelleaj, Happy Canada Day, and congrat's!*

*Could be a real gem. *Pic's would help.

From another forum (HC) link.

Mirage Guitar Works (jedistar) link.

Reverb link. (I so wish I had bought this.) (Does the interior decal look similar?)

*laristotle's excellent post on posting pic's *link. (Edit: with current photobucket woes, I would consider flicker)

Or: does the label look like this? (ebay photo)

I think there are two different companies. Mirage (Guitar Works), and Mirage (above pic), and I can't find any info on the latter -- just some pic's. Best of luck with the guitar, and your search for info.



Edit: I'm guessing the decal looks identical to this?


(Photo credit: ableauctions.ca site)


Sorry, still haven't found any information ...

... yet. 


Nuther edit: Look familiar?


(Photo credit: ableauctions.ca site) (The auction)

An interesting site. Too bad I missed the auctions.


----------



## davemac (Dec 3, 2019)

i just bought this guitar for 200 and cant find info on it.


----------



## davemac (Dec 3, 2019)

michelleaj said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just purchased a Mirage Model Custom Handmade through an auction and have no clue what it's worth! I've search so many sites and couldn't find any information. I appreciate any help. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

